# Celexa



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

I have been taking 10mg of celexa for over a year now. Had no initial side effects and I was taking it for spastic colon, depression and panic. I am not a person that gets the stomach flu and never have been but since starting celexa I have had about 6 bouts of terrible flu like symptoms and then I am sick for a week. I don't know anything else that could be causing this as I hate to stop taking the celexa as it really took the top off of the fear and depression. I am weaning off of it now and my intestines are truly in an uproar but hopefully that will settle down. I also after I had been on it for a while at 10 mg went up to 20mg and it gave me the panic again so went back down to 10. Has anyone else had this experience. I get indegestion, then nausea, then shivering or chills and then vomiting. This only happens periodically and I have never had this in my life. Thanks for any input and has anyone had trouble coming off of this medication. heynancyg###aol.com


----------

